# Ägypten Lake Nasser mit Andrees Angelreisen



## roadrunner (10. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!
Ich wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand von euch schon mal mit Andrees Angelreise in Ägypten war und am Lake Nasser geangelt hat. Über einen Erfahrungsbericht würde ich mich sehr freuen!
Gruß
roadrunner


----------



## Big Fins (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ägypten Lake Nasser mit Andrees Angelreisen*

Es gab mal ein Seasonsbericht darüber, langlang ist's her.
Die Gäste leben für den Angelzeitraum auf kleinen ( ca10m ) Booten und es gibt ein "Mutterschiff zum Essen oder als Basis.
Es wird wohl hauptsächlich geschleppt aber auch Blinkern vom Ufer ist erfolgreich.
Ich war nu nicht da, aber ich hab den Bericht noch gut in Erinnerung, auf jedenfall werden die Nilbarsche wahnsinnig groß. 
Ebenso die Preise, ist schon recht gesalzen. Leider gibts wohl mommentan nur Andrees teure Angelreisen dahin, hoffentlich ändert sich das irgendwan.


----------



## Carphunter81 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ägypten Lake Nasser mit Andrees Angelreisen*

Hallo zusammen,

hat sich hier inzwischen was getan?
Hat jmd. von Euch Erfahrung damit?

Wann ist die beste Zeit, ...

Vielen Dank im voraus
Claus


----------



## Carphunter81 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Ägypten Lake Nasser mit Andrees Angelreisen*

Hallo Zusammen,

hat hier jmd. inzwischen genauere Info´s?

Wann wäre die beste Zeit?
Habe mal gehört, dass im Winter eher die größeren (aber weniger) gehen.
Und im Frühjahr/Frühsommer eher die Maße, aber etwas kleinere,
sowie Spinfischen vom Ufer.

Gruß
Claus


----------

